# Glock 17 mag capacity question



## BluffCityRut (Oct 11, 2011)

This might be the most retarded question of all time, but is the grip going to be wider with a 17 round capacity as opposed to a 10 round capacity?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, it's just the design of the mag that limits the capacity to 10 rounds nothing to do with the grip size.


----------



## BluffCityRut (Oct 11, 2011)

denner said:


> No, it's just the design of the mag that limits the capacity to 10 rounds nothing to do with the grip size.


 Any advantages or disadvantages? Other than one holds more ammo and maybe balance?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

One holds more ammo which I consider an advantage nothing to do with balance. Any Glock 17 will shoot high cap magazines or the 10 rounders. If your seeing G17's for sale w/ 10 round mags it is generally for the socialist repressive states that mandate it, I think there's about 5 or 6 socialist states still out there. If I lived in a free state I surely would go with the high cap mag's as opposed to the limited 10 round socialist mags especially in a pistol the size of a G17.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

As above, the grip size does not change on any handgun, no matter how many rounds the magazine will hold. Again, as stated above, there are a few states(and local laws) that require your magazine capacity to be no more than 10 rounds. So stupid. The best thing to do is to have the 10 round magazines available just in case you do some traveling so that you don't have to do so much research on where the high caps are banned. JMHO.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Finding high cap mags for glock 17 is easy I have seen them at local gun shows over 30 rounds. How ever, as berettatoter points out know the laws for where ever you plan to be and carry accordingly.


----------

